
My game making tool attracts more girls than boys - andyonthewings
http://rpgplayground.com/my-game-making-tool-attracts-more-girls-than-boys/
======
koonsolo
Hey, that's my tool & article!

Thanks for posting this, and it's a nice surprise someone else posted this
here :).

I'll answer any questions you might have.

~~~
andyonthewings
You made a few hypotheses in the post. They sound reasonable to me, but do you
plan to do some actual survey to varify them? I am quite interested to hear
more about it and I am sure other projects can learn something to attract more
female users.

~~~
koonsolo
No, I'm not really going to investigate further, I already have my hands full
with other things :(.

Maybe if my product becomes more popular, I can ask the local research groups
here to do a study. There's a lot of social studies going on for gaming, so
maybe this would be a good fit.

